# Rotating Skyscraper



## Wolverine (Jul 18, 2008)

There are plans to develop a rotating skyscraper in Dubai. Pretty interesting, although I can imagine a brazillian problems they will need to solve first. Still, I didn't believe they could build an island shaped like a palm tree either.

http://www.dynamicarchitecture.net/_DUBAI.html

Be sure to check out the animation.


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Jul 18, 2008)

One of my friends sent this to me about a week ago. Looks pretty cool although I agree, there seems like there will be a ton of problems that they must overcome.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 18, 2008)

> ...complete with a parking space inside the apartment.


how on earth will they accomplish that on the 80th floor?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 18, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> how on earth will they accomplish that on the 80th floor?


From the floor plan layout, it looks like the parking spaces are in the center column. So maybe the elevators are capable of handling cars.


----------



## benbo (Jul 18, 2008)

All they need to do is design it to rotate vertically and horizontally. Then creatively apply a little paint and you will have the very first "Rubix" building.


----------

